# Rescue Centres In Essex/London/Kent?



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Morning All!!

Would any of you know of any reptile rescue centres/rehoming centres in Essex,London,Kent??

I have tried looking but all i seem to get up is the normal cat and dog places.

Im looking into getting another Lizard and guessed it would be nicer to give one a new home rather than a cute little baby in a pet shop that everyone loves!

Any Ideas>???

Cheers
xxxxxx


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

is there noting on the arc website down you way ?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

There was someone running a reptile rescue out of luton, would that be doable for you? I will try and find the details....

*Luton Reptile & Exotic Rescue: Bedfordshire: *http://www.freewebs.com/lutonreptilerescue/:

My geography is not too hot so I apologise if these are miles from you!

Alternatively try browsing here for something nearer:
http://www.animalrescuers.co.uk/html/reptilesetc.html


----------

